# Arrowfarmquip



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out the squeeze chute video on the QC8400

Regards, Mike

http://arrowfarmquip.net/index.cfm?product_id=85


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to have one! From what I have seen their equipment is well designed. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is the most versitile squeeze chute I have ever seen. A lot of thought went into that design.


----------

